# Home DIY.



## wjjones

I was wondering how many members do their own home repairs, and improvements? I am in the process of removing some very thin backer board around the exterior of our house, and replacing it with norboard, and sheathing wrap. We are also going to replace some old school single strength glass windows, and one entry door. I am hoping this will help cut back on energy use this summer, and winter. Are there any members on here doing home improvements this summer?..... I plan to post pictures later..


----------



## HickoryNut

Since I cannot afford to, yes, I do most of the repairs. If I get behind, the wife carefully prods me with a threat to call someone else to fix it! My next project is too fix a lot of deteriorating synthetic stucco. I'm leaning toward just residing the entire thing.


----------



## farmertim

My problem is I cannot see how anyone else will take as much care as I do.
I do all of the work myself.

in 2000 I finished adding an extra 500 sq feet or so onto my small house, this included removing the (cement) roof tiles that are so prevalent here in Oz and putting corrugated roofing on, another bathroom walk in closet, and a large living area off the side of the house, new kitchen and reverse cycle aircon. I have spent some years in the housing construction game including Plumbing and HVAC, and did all fo the work with my wife and 2 kids. Ironically I just happened to choose the windiest 4 days of the year to change the roof.
It was a big job and it took nearly 2 years to complete from planning to completion.


----------



## ErnieS

I'm just finishing up a chicken coop I'll be picking up a half dozen Rhode Island Reds this week. I used the tractor to clear and level the spot.
Yup the tree near the left rear of the tractor in picture 2 is the same tree that the ladder is up against in the first shot.


----------



## farmertim

Ernie, Nice coop, can I steal the plans for the one I need to build?
How foxproof is it?
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## ErnieS

The house itself is bullet proof, I could probably lift it by a couple screw eyes in the ridge beam. The 1/2" cdx floor sits on 4x4's on 24" centers, the walls are 1/2" PT plywood on 2x4's on 16" centers. The rafters are 2x4's on 24" centers. The near side is a 4 in 12 pitch and the back side is 4 1/2 in 12. This allowed me to extend the roof overhang over the nesting boxes. the roof is sheathed with 1/2" OSB and covered with 15 pound paper and cold processed 90 pound roll roofing. We worked from scetches and interior shots of my buddy Wayne's coop with a few of my ideas (like the offset roof) incorporated. It is all put together with coated screws. The only nails are some 1" brads we used to tack things together before screwing things tight. There are 2' square windows at either end with hinged props to hold them open and turn blocks to hold them closed, The chicken door/ramp is cut in the man door and the cleats are roundes on a belt sander as are all interior edges. All screws that came through are ground off flush and rabbit wire covers the eaves from the sub fascia to the vertical walls.
The run is 8'x 10'. The posts are landscape timbers that are about half the price of PT 4x4's PT 1x4's rim at top and bottom and PT 2x4's support the wire across the top. The wire extends 12" down and 12" out from ground level.
A back hoe would have been handy for that, but I was able to rough the trench on 3 sides with the loader.
If you'd like more pictures or have questions, feel free to ask.
This wasn't a cheap project. There's north of $600 in materials and about 60 hours of labor including site prep.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive done quite a few home DIY repairs/updates - built a shed many years ago with my father at the place i owned near the folks - we moved it to the folks place when i sold my old place - still sitting out in the yard , used to use as my tinker shed for my tractors.

I have a few projects around the house i need to work on- like ceiling moulding , base moulding , change a couple outside doors - also putting new skirting around the bottom after rebuilding the deck on the front of the house - next major task is getting a load of stone for the driveway and my shed out back- keeps me busy.


----------



## Wishbonez51

*Where do I begin?*

Lets see what I have done and still have left.

Purchased my first tractor and have rebuilt a lot of it! To include head and tail lights, side marker and rear reds as visable marker to be seen.

Built chicken coop for me chickens ha ha.

rebuilt the entire pump and filteration system for my new to me pool which was neglected!!

Almost complete in building my own BARN 12'X20' Gabriel Roof style 15' tall

Rebuilt my entire kitchen as it needed a serious change and upgrade. Here is what was needed and has been done.

tear out cabinets, install new ones, custom built farm sink and base to hold the 200lb sink, built counter tops with granite tiles, tiled the entire back splash, built custom vent a hood in stone, tile and wood trim, tear out some walls to open up the family room.

Now I am laying down the 24" marble tiles in 1600 square foot of the house to include family room and kitchen.

Still have to build fireplace, entertainment center in stone. Build green house for garden, start on plowing garden, plant tons of fruit trees, grass for animals. Building a Grotto for the pool this winter when the pool season is over. Built fense system for the goats, pigs and chickens. 

I am sure I am missing some stuff but I have probably 500 or so pictures just incase anybody would like to see some.

Oh and I did all of this in the past 6 weeks. It is taking for ever and a million years. If I could just stay home and live off my farm I would be super happy.


----------



## wjjones

Here is the pics of the current project the stuff on the right that looks like cardboard is what we are removing, and installing norboard on the left side in the pic, and the other pic is the sheathing wrap/ house wrap we are covering the board with...I almost forgot to get a picture of the sheathing as you can see i started putting the siding back on...


----------



## Country Boy

Pretty soon my dad and I will be moving the kitchen back into the room where it used to be, and converting the current kitchen into a nice sized bathroom/laundry room. Shortly after my great grandparents built the house, my great grandma decided she was sick of folks tromping through her kitchen, so she had my great grandpa add on a new kitchen for her by extending the old washroom out. Then, I can convert the current mudroom/laundry room into an office for my dad so he doesn't have to walk all the way across the house when he needs some cattle records, shop manuals, etc. That will allow him to get the desk and file cabinets out of his bedroom. Then I will be converting the current bathroom back into a pantry for the kitchen, and reopening the stairwell down to the basement and cellar. I also have to repaint the entire outside of the house, and I need to get the paint I bought for upstairs put on the walls and get the floors refinished. That's just what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## wjjones

Country Boy said:


> Pretty soon my dad and I will be moving the kitchen back into the room where it used to be, and converting the current kitchen into a nice sized bathroom/laundry room. Shortly after my great grandparents built the house, my great grandma decided she was sick of folks tromping through her kitchen, so she had my great grandpa add on a new kitchen for her by extending the old washroom out. Then, I can convert the current mudroom/laundry room into an office for my dad so he doesn't have to walk all the way across the house when he needs some cattle records, shop manuals, etc. That will allow him to get the desk and file cabinets out of his bedroom. Then I will be converting the current bathroom back into a pantry for the kitchen, and reopening the stairwell down to the basement and cellar. I also have to repaint the entire outside of the house, and I need to get the paint I bought for upstairs put on the walls and get the floors refinished. That's just what I can think of off the top of my head.



If your like me i am a one man crew so it sounds like you have got your work cut out for you.. I am half done with this project, and already planning the next..


----------



## ErnieS

Working on a 500 sq ft deck now that wraps around 3 sides of the house. All the deck framing is done as are the 6 x 24 foot section off the front and the 10 x 26 foot section on the north side. Still need to add pickets to the rails, deck the rear 8 x 14 section and build the 10 foot octagonal gazebo off the rear corner. I have set up cribbing to support the gazebo ribbon joists and will locate the support posts off of the ribbon.
The table on the deck covers the condenser coil cooling fan on the heat pump. Just beyond the table, you may note some uneven boards. They will be decking for a 3 x 5 foot drop in section that can be removed for servicing the heat pump.


----------



## farmertim

Nice Deck Ernie.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## wjjones

Thats a fine looking deck Ernie....and alot of work keep us posted...especially on the gazebo..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What's the spacing on your joists?


----------



## wjjones

tractor beam said:


> What's the spacing on your joists?



From the nail lines i would guess 16" on center...


----------



## Mickey

I all but refuse to hire someone for anything I can do on my own.

I hear ya Tim on who cares more. Worst roofing job I ever had on the house was the one time I hired someone to do it. Didn't look good and started having leaks 1st or 2nd yr.

Most elaborate remodel I ever did was to completely redo a living room wall. Job involved drywall, cabinetry, and masonry. Think the job turned out OK and as good as a pro but then I'm a little biased on the project.

This is before and after. New mantel projects out from wall about a ft. Recessed fluorescent light across the complete width and controlled by 2 separate circuits. Also downward focused lighting for the center section. All done using raw materials, no prefab'd components. Also built the large speaker enclosures many yrs ago.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Very nicely done Mickey. Now I might be smoking crack, but it looks like you raised the ceiling a bit, but I've been in the trades long enough to know that white in place of that aweful 1960s paneling will have that affect. I have a great deal of crown moulding in my place too coupled with 10 foot ceilings and 96 inch window headers and it sure makes a diff! What sort of amp you running on those speakers. Kinda tinges on tube gear as the speakers remind me of horns.


----------



## farmertim

Looks really well done Mickey, it also seems like someone has decluttered a little, that less is more concept really works.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas

Nice..very nice Erine,

I see lot of heavy snow shoveling to keep the deck clean,not unless you have snow blower...oops forgot you live below Mason line.


----------



## ErnieS

tractor beam said:


> What's the spacing on your joists?


2x8's on 24" centers. 2x6's on 16 over the AC/heat pump.

Set the 7 posts for the gazebo today. I know that doesn't sound like a lot of progress, but all 7 posts got 2 22.5 degree cheek cuts for the rim joists. 3 posts are 10 footers that run to the hand rail and 4 are 16's that will carry the roof.
We should get the cribbing for the gazebo rim joist down and the decking for the 8 x 24 foot rear section and the gazebo done tomorrow if our old bodies hold up to another day in the mid 90's. Between the chicken coop and the deck, we've been working 8 to 10 hour days for 3 1/2 weeks. It's starting to take it's toll. I'll be 62 this month and Wayne will be 64 next month.
I'm popping Allieve like candy and Wayne is moaning a lot. The wife comes out to check on us a couple times a day and promptly retreats into the AC.

By the way, Wayne is my wife's first husband and my best buddy.


----------



## ErnieS

Thomas said:


> Nice..very nice Erine,
> 
> I see lot of heavy snow shoveling to keep the deck clean,not unless you have snow blower...oops forgot you live below Mason line.


Yup Gulf coast Alabama, It has snowed here, but it's not common.


----------



## Mickey

No change in ceiling height. The before and after pics taken MANY yrs apart. The after pic was taken a little before things were completely done.

As for the speakers, made in the late 60's. Enclosure is 7.5 cu/ft. Base reflex with small horns for mids and highs. For many yrs I use an amp I made but in recent yrs was connected to a Yamaha receiver. Unfortunately they are no longer in use. The new house is 50% larger than the old place but can't find space for these large boxes. The enclosures are matched for grain patterns i.e. identical twins, and made from 3/4" walnut ply. Used electronic test equipment to tune the boxes and I made my own cross-overs.

Ernie, that is a nice deck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

My dad, who is got to be about your age, built a microwave from a kit the year I was born, and a lots of his test equipment now outdated what with the nixie tubes and all. I still remember a Harmon Kardon Citation that he built from a kit. Wish I had it now! Those speakers sure look nice. You do great work.


----------



## wjjones

ErnieS said:


> Yup Gulf coast Alabama, It has snowed here, but it's not common.



Wait till winter we can ship you some snow..:lmao:...:lmao:.....


----------



## ErnieS

I have the machine to move it, if I got a set of chains, but I'd be happy if I never saw snow again.

I grew up in Connecticut and have shoveled 7 or 8 foot drifts and carted off hundreds of 12 yard dump truck loads.

10 and a half years ago, I left work for the 6 mile trip home. I avoided one dummy after another for an hour before reaching the end of my drive way. I put chains on and got the car in the garage, paid someone to plow the drive and promptly moved to Florida.


----------



## ErnieS

Mickey said:


> No change in ceiling height. The before and after pics taken MANY yrs apart. The after pic was taken a little before things were completely done.
> 
> As for the speakers, made in the late 60's. Enclosure is 7.5 cu/ft. Base reflex with small horns for mids and highs. For many yrs I use an amp I made but in recent yrs was connected to a Yamaha receiver. Unfortunately they are no longer in use. The new house is 50% larger than the old place but can't find space for these large boxes. The enclosures are matched for grain patterns i.e. identical twins, and made from 3/4" walnut ply. Used electronic test equipment to tune the boxes and I made my own cross-overs.
> 
> Ernie, that is a nice deck.


Thanks Mickey! We did manage to get all the decking down except for about 3 boards on the gazebo before we ran out of day light, We decided that only one of us could get down on out knees to work at a time because one of us had to be standing to help the other to his feet. 
I bought 1,700 feet of 5/4 x 6 decking and need 4 more 16 footers to finish up the hand rails and a couple benches plus 4 12 foot 2x4's for gazebo rafters and plywood for the roof.
6,000 nails so far!


----------



## farmertim

[/QUOTE]We decided that only one of us could get down on out knees to work at a time because one of us had to be standing to help the other to his feet. 
[/QUOTE]

I'm not quite there yet but I do GROAN going down or up!!!


----------



## Mickey

Ernie, I hear ya on the getting up and down thing. For some reason I've been getting up on my feet a lot slower than I used to. Must be something due to age but I forget.


----------



## ErnieS

I'm usually pretty active, but I've been doing light stuff around the house since March, or sitting at the computer. Then, for the last month, it's been the coop and then the deck. I'm not used to the exertion and coupled with the temperature from the mid 90's to the mid 100's it's kicking my butt. I had a thermometer sitting on the deck today. It was in full sun at 2:00 and read 122. I moved it to the shade and it read 104. That at 60% humidity is tough even for my 30 year old nephew who is working on our shrimp boat on the other side of the house.


----------



## wjjones

ErnieS said:


> I'm usually pretty active, but I've been doing light stuff around the house since March, or sitting at the computer. Then, for the last month, it's been the coop and then the deck. I'm not used to the exertion and coupled with the temperature from the mid 90's to the mid 100's it's kicking my butt. I had a thermometer sitting on the deck today. It was in full sun at 2:00 and read 122. I moved it to the shade and it read 104. That at 60% humidity is tough even for my 30 year old nephew who is working on our shrimp boat on the other side of the house.



This is the same problem i am having the temp, and storms slowing me down on being able to finish this project. Our high temp so far was 105 in the shade with about 85% humidity. It is making a 2 week project take alot longer i have been on this about 5 weeks with the weather..and have about 6 days worth left to go..


----------



## Mickey

ErnieS said:


> I'm usually pretty active, but I've been doing light stuff around the house since March, or sitting at the computer. Then, for the last month, it's been the coop and then the deck. I'm not used to the exertion and coupled with the temperature from the mid 90's to the mid 100's it's kicking my butt. I had a thermometer sitting on the deck today. It was in full sun at 2:00 and read 122. I moved it to the *shade and it read 104. That at 60% humidity* is tough even for my 30 year old nephew who is working on our shrimp boat on the other side of the house.


You just reminded me of what I live in the PNW. :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Mickey said:


> You just reminded me of what I live in the PNW. :lmao:


Amen to dat! 85 is getting hot here! Right now, at 9 and a half AM it's 55 degrees sunny and just fine by me.


----------



## wjjones

I would love to live in the PNW...


----------



## Mickey

wjjones said:


> I would love to live in the PNW...


Well, it is a nice location but far from being the cheapest location in the country to live.


----------



## ErnieS

tractor beam said:


> Amen to dat! 85 is getting hot here! Right now, at 9 and a half AM it's 55 degrees sunny and just fine by me.


55 would be ideal for working on an outdoor project, but I do want a few hot days in the mix. I don't know if I could deal with all the rainy days you get in the PNW. 

Well, the decking and hand rails are done. Today we start on the gazebo roof. The 8 sided roof will sit on an octagonal rim supported by 4 posts and braces to support the open corners. rafters will run from a king pin I cut from a 6 x 6 to the rim. 
3/8 T1-11, then 5/8 plywood will sheath the roof so you'll see an octagonal pattern on the ceiling. Asphalt shingles to match the house roof and we're done!
Then I send Wayne back home to his wife and I'll be building benches and planters on my own.

The bracing is down and the rest of the rails and pickets in place now. Over bending the support posts has taken most of the twists and bends out of the 4 x 4's


----------



## Mickey

Ernie, the project sure seems to be coming along quickly. Bet you are going to really get some quality time from the porch and gazebo when done. Any plans yet on the finish? Stain, paint, etc?

We have a gazebo here at the new place and it is getting a lot of use. Former owner had it built and they said they used it yr around. Has all the lights and power one could want in such a structure. Built from Cedar.


----------



## wjjones

Mickey said:


> Ernie, the project sure seems to be coming along quickly. Bet you are going to really get some quality time from the porch and gazebo when done. Any plans yet on the finish? Stain, paint, etc?
> 
> We have a gazebo here at the new place and it is getting a lot of use. Former owner had it built and they said they used it yr around. Has all the lights and power one could want in such a structure. Built from Cedar.



This is what i need to build......But only about half that size..


----------



## ErnieS

Mickey said:


> Ernie, the project sure seems to be coming along quickly. Bet you are going to really get some quality time from the porch and gazebo when done. Any plans yet on the finish? Stain, paint, etc?
> 
> We have a gazebo here at the new place and it is getting a lot of use. Former owner had it built and they said they used it yr around. Has all the lights and power one could want in such a structure. Built from Cedar.


Very sharp!! That must have set him back a few bucks. I'll be running a dedicated circuit for the gazebo. Planning on a ceiling fan and some up lighting; just enough to be able to see people., and maybe a couple directional lamps for reading tractor manuals and such.
So far the enjoyment is only in seeing my handiwork take shape.
Today we made the top plate and rafters. We attached the 4 rafters that sit over the posts to the king pin and plate and lifted it over the rail (10 feet off the ground) and then 3 of us lifted it into position and nailed it in place. It will get some lag screws after the roof is on.
Monday we'll set the other 4 rafters and set braces for the unsupported corners and tackle the roof. We should be done on Tuesday.


----------



## Mickey

Man, talk about moving right along.

Our gazebo is 27' across the parallel sides. 4" thick concrete floor and wired for 30A 110 service. There is a power receptacle at the top of each post. Have 2 switches for the lights.

Since that prior pic taken I've added (2) CFL outdoor lights like this. Spec says light output eq to 150w incandescent light. Mounted the lights opposite from one another to provide cross lighting. Little shadow and is bright enough where one can read but is not too intense. I do like the enclosed bumped out area in back for the grill, smoker and some firewood.

As for cost, was told it cost $10k in 95. Builder was owner's step son so don't know if the figure given was actual cost or "retail" cost at the time. Previous owners were over a couple weeks ago and as we were sitting out i the gazebo they mentioned if they wanted to duplicate this design, it would cost them $35k today.

We are very fortunate to have what we do but lived in something much less desirable prior to this for nearly 40 yrs. Our kids had nicer places. Fortunate indeed.


----------



## ErnieS

SUPER! Are those 6 x 6 posts?


----------



## farmertim

Hey Mickey, I called my wife to see your gazebo, big mistake now she wants one!!!!.

mate, can you tell me? is that 8' or 10' between posts?
I like the look and have started to sort out where it is going to go. I will post photos, if and when I get started.
Cheers,
:aussie:


----------



## Mickey

Just hate it when the page just disapears. 

Ernie, if you are asking me, believe they are 4x4's and have 1x6 cedar faces nailed on.

Tim, have never had the need to measure anything. If the gazebo is 27' between parallel sides, that make length between post C/L's @ 11.18'. Headers are 2x4 glue-lams.

Here's a little story I was told about the gazebo design. The previous owner sketched it up but as formal plans signed off by a licensed architect were required, owner went to one locally to have the formal plans made. The architect liked the design better than a couple he designed and said if he could used the plans, he'd do all the design work for free.

We like the design and I guess the architect did as well.

Oh, on the upper coup there are slatted "windows". This makes for a great chimney. Have a fire pit sitting in the center and all the smoke goes up and you can see it venting out the windows up top. No smoke trapped within the gazebo.


----------



## wjjones

ErnieS said:


> Very sharp!! That must have set him back a few bucks. I'll be running a dedicated circuit for the gazebo. Planning on a ceiling fan and some up lighting; just enough to be able to see people., and maybe a couple directional lamps for reading tractor manuals and such.
> So far the enjoyment is only in seeing my handiwork take shape.
> Today we made the top plate and rafters. We attached the 4 rafters that sit over the posts to the king pin and plate and lifted it over the rail (10 feet off the ground) and then 3 of us lifted it into position and nailed it in place. It will get some lag screws after the roof is on.
> Monday we'll set the other 4 rafters and set braces for the unsupported corners and tackle the roof. We should be done on Tuesday.



Moving right along pretty quick looks great....


----------



## ErnieS

The rest of the sheathing got on today along with a firring strip on the eaves to help bond the 2 layer laminated ply sheathing. 15 pound felt is in place and the first bundle of shingles was opened up just as the rains came.. 3 or 4 hours and the roof will be done,
There are a couple odds and ends to do like finishing up the lift out man hole for AC service and wiring. I'll get to benches, planters and a table or 2 after a week's rest.


----------



## Mickey

Dang, Ernie, you're a busy man. Things seem to be going up fast and are looking good.

When its all dome we want to see the completed project.


----------



## ErnieS

Should have the roof done today. I needed to get out of the sun for a while yesterday so I built the removable access for AC service. It's 54 x 30" on 2, 2 x 6's. It sits with board ends on the 2 x 8 joists and its joist ends sitting in hangers on headers that span the opening. It's pretty heavy, but one man can lift it out pretty easily. The deck is about 3 1/2 feet off grade at that point.


----------



## ErnieS

Well, the deck and gazebo are done. Tomorrow, after cleaning up all the scrap lumber and roofing, I'll run electric out and hang a ceiling fan. To give some perspective, the gazebo floor is 7 feet off ground level and the peak of the roof is 10 feet above the deck. The gazebo is 10 feet across at the points.


----------



## wjjones

It looks really good Ernie nice job...and a great place to just hang out, and relax..


----------



## Mickey

When's the grand tour?


----------



## ErnieS

Gotta clean up and take care of a few odds and ends and I'll post up some shots.


----------



## farmertim

Have a beer or two for me wont you? I deserved it after seeing all of that hard work


----------



## ErnieS

farmertim said:


> Have a beer or two for me wont you? I deserved it after seeing all of that hard work


You won't have to twist my arm for that, mate


----------



## ErnieS

I built a table with 4 benches for the gazebo. I also wired up an outlet and a remote controlled ceiling fan.


----------



## Mickey

Looking better every post Ernie. Getting close to being done?


----------



## ErnieS

Unless the wife gets her way and I build a lower level off the back. She envisions a 10 x 10 area with stairs from near the gazebo with the grill, a mini fridge and sink. I envision hard work, sweat and expense.
Maybe next year.
There does need to be a couple planters and some storage/benches, but that will wait 'til cooler weather.


----------



## bigdaddygb

I do all my own stuff..mostly cuz I am usually the one who breaks it..lol


----------



## wjjones

bigdaddygb said:


> I do all my own stuff..mostly cuz I am usually the one who breaks it..lol



And you know its done right..


----------



## wjjones

ErnieS said:


> I built a table with 4 benches for the gazebo. I also wired up an outlet and a remote controlled ceiling fan.



Nice job Ernie it looks very well built..


----------

